# Polly at 7 months!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is my foster failure Polly guarding my laundry! She is my chronic sneezy, bow legged, dirty ears, super adorable, loveable kitten at a whopping 7 months old! My how the time flies. I just love this girl. She is very self entertaining which is great because I am SO busy with these foster kittens, the house and the shelter.

:thumb


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What an Adorable young lady she's turning into, of course, what else would you expect with her being such an adorable little fuzz ball!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree Sharon! She is looking more like a real cat every day. My itty bitty is gone but certainly not forgotten! She is such a sweetie - I'm glad I kept her. Her chronic sneezing would probably not have been dealt with as well as I have. She has cost me a pretty penny in vet bills already and I can't imagine anyone else being as patient as I have. I don't know if we will ever clear up her sneezing and I may go broke trying but I know she has the best care no matter what.

She really wants to go into the kitten room but the kittens don't know her and they hiss at her through the screen. She feels unwelcome in there. :wink:


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness, she's grown up so much!! Where'd all her kitten fuzziness go? D:She is so beautiful though, couldn't have foster failed with a better kitty. 

And haha, she's starting to get too grown up for the itty bitty's in the kitten room! She's such a lucky girl to have ended up with you, love seeing her growing up pictures, but boy Does time fly!!


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

She is gorgeous! Her eyes are so big and beguiling. I can see why you kept her! I think I would be a poor foster parent because I would want to keep every cat!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Glorious girl!! How pretty she is!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

She has the most sweetest looking face! Such inquisitive eyes and of course I adore her coloring!  <3


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

OO! Is this an official foster fail, then? Well, you knew you didn't have a chance, didn't you. Those eyes, those colors, those engaging facial expressions! it sounds like you've really invested time and love in this cat...


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

OMG!! Polly has surely grown up!
What a beautiful young lady she has become! 
not a kitten anymore...sigh....but still beautiful and very playful!!!
She is a sweetie!!

Thanks you,:wiggle Marcia for saving her for your own..


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They grow up too fast - and she is beautiful. Could it possibly be allergies that make her sneeze?


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

She's gorgeous. What a sweet face.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Also I need a new picture of Phoebe. I fell in love with that sweet face too.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Awww! Polly is precious!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a beautiful kitty! Well behaved too! My Winston woul probably be in the laundry basket chewing on socks!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

zuma said:


> Also I need a new picture of Phoebe. I fell in love with that sweet face too.


I agree, time for more pics of Phoebe! She has gotten fat and sassy and so sweet. How a cat is sassy and sweet all at once, I can't understand. Gone is the cuddle bug I adopted but that is ok. We love all our furbabies, no matter the personality. I'll get some pics later and update her adoption post. :lol:


----------

